# Moving to Fermanagh



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

After lots of talking (and a few tears), DP and I have decided to move the family to Northern Ireland. She is originally from Cavan and has wanted to return to Ireland for the last 3 years. This has been a very difficult decision for me and I really want to make it work. As much as I don't want to leave my country or the rest of my family, I hate the thought even more of it not working out and destroying DP's dreams by me being desperate to return home. 
We have decided to move to the Enniskillen area as we know and like it and they are also in the process of building a new general hospital which would be great for us as we are both nurses. 
I just wondered if anyone had any advice re the local area. Where are the places to live/to avoid! DS1 will be starting school in 2 years so that is another consideration. We want to live the village lifestyle that we currently can't afford where we live in the south of England. We were very interested in a house in a particular village and MIL said we couldn't live there as it was a protestant village (DP and the boys are Catholic and I consider myself to have no real religious views). Does it really work like that in parts of Ireland or is MIL looking at things through the eyes of an older generation?! I also wondered how it worked with regards to tax etc. if you live in the North and have a job in the south or vice versa?
Any advice/thoughts/opinions greatly received


----------



## esseylyle (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi I am from Enniskillen its a lovely place to live, its so near to cavan it will suit your Partner too.
with regard to the catholic thing yes there are housing estates that a mainly one or the other but the majority of enniskillen and the surounding area is very mixed, its really only the housing estates that are one or the other. It is the same in every other town in the north of Ireland. Do remember a lot of these estates all over N Ireland we built in the height of the troubles things have changed now so its not really a problem anymore. If you want to PM me about certain areas I will give you my honest knowledge about the area. I live in Belfast but my family are all in Enniskillen. Its funny i am in the same situation as you I have to move to the south of England at the end of the month as my DH has a job over there, I am 5 weeks pregnant and have no family over there at all.

Evin x


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

I have PMed you :0)


----------

